# Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard



## KorkiS (4. Oktober 2017)

*Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard*

Guten Abend PCGH,

Ich habe vor, mir 4 Gehäuselüfter zu kaufen. Jedoch habe ich das Problem, dass auf dem Mainboard nur 2 Anschlüsse dafür sind. Da mich einige der umherschwirrenden Begriffe etwas verwirren, habe ich mich entschieden, hier nach etwas qualifizierterer Auskunft zu fragen.

Die Gehäuselüfter: Noctua NF-A14 FLX, 140 mm
Das Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S
Das Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350-Plus
Das Netzteil: Seasonic G-Series G-550

Die Frage ist nun, wie bewerkstellige ich die Installation von 4 Lüftern an 2 Mainboard Anschlüssen? Der Plan ist, einen Lüfter an einen Anschluss anzuschließen, und die anderen 3 an den anderen Anschluss. 
Kann ich das mit diesem: Y-Kabel umsetzen? Wenn nein, welche Alternative habe ich dann? Wenn ja, wo kommt das Kabel genau dran? Ich denke, das einzelne Ende kommt an den 4(3)-Pin auf dem Mainboard, und die 3 Enden an die Lüfter. Wird das so funktionieren? Brauche ich noch irgendetwas anderes, oder reicht dieses Y-Kabel?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar und wünsche noch einen angenehmen Abend!


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard*

Hallo KorkiS, 

der IT8655E von ITE Tech. Inc. des ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS stellt insgesamt drei per DC und PWM regelbare Insulation Displacement Connectors für Lüfter: 
ASUS Prime B350-Plus im Test - Viel Ausstattung fur wenig Geld - Hardwareluxx 

Ich empfehle Dir das hochwertige und schicke Noctua NA-SYC1 Y-Cable, das billige Zeug neigt leicht zur Fehlfunktion und verkraftet den Widerstand vieler und kräftiger Lüfter nur ungenügend! 
Noctua NA-SYC1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Der CPU_FAN - in weiß ausgeführt - befindet sich oberhalb zur linken Seite der RAM-Steckplätze, direkt darüber befindet sich der CHA_FAN2 - in schwarz ausgeführt. Der CHA_FAN1 - in schwarz ausgeführt - befindet sich unterhalb zur linken Seite der CR2032 des CMOS-BIOS. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kopple die Lüfter zu zwei Stück mittels dem Noctua NA-SYC1 Y-Cable je an CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2! 

LG!


----------



## KorkiS (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Nun noch bis Montag warten, dann wird probiert.


----------



## ein_Flussipferd (24. November 2017)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard*

es gibt auf Amazon für 6€ eine karte die direkt ans Netztteil angeschlossen wird --> nicht steuerbare rpm. auf der karte kannst du 6 lüfter anschließen. hab ich auch so gemach. klappt gut
du kannst auch Y-kabel nehmen. is hald im gesamt preis dann teurer


----------



## Thaiven (28. November 2017)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard*

Wofür gibt es Fan Hubs ?

LMGTFY


----------



## LastManStanding (28. November 2017)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard*

Also wenn ich auf meinem Crosshair Hero mehr als einen Lüfter an einem Port anschließe, kann weder im Windows noch im UEFI effektive die Drehzahl ausgelesen werden.
Es wird zwar eine angezeigt aber diese bezieht sich auf alle Lüfter an diesen Anschluss. Aber NICHT zu gleichen Teilen.

Zusätzlich kann bei Mir über das UEFI die Drehzahl bei Lüftern ohne PWM-Lüfter also 3 Pin, nur noch bedingt gesteuert werden sobald mehr als 1 Lüfter am Anschluss hängt. 
Beispiel: 2 mal Pure Wings 2 an einem Port bedeutet minimal 70% bei DC bei mir, weil beide Lüfter sich die Spannung Teilen.(liefen beide bei etwa ca. 350rpm. Unter 65 - 70% liefen sie nicht mehr an

Das sind meine Erfahrungen!

Wasserpumpen Anschlüsse hat das Board ja nicht oder? Sind ja die selben wie die Lüfter und lassen sich auch über´s UEFI regeln.
Ob die Lüfterregelung mit Asus Suite komplexer ist weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte mit diesem Programm auf den letzten Asus board´s viele schlechte Erfahrungen. Deshalb nicht Installiert.
Eigentlich besser ist einen Lüfterregelung. Intern oder sichtbar im 5.25 Schacht


----------



## DARPA (28. November 2017)

*AW: Mehr Gehäuselüfter Als Fan Header Auf Mainboard*

1. Sollte man optimalerweise immer die selbe Type von Lüfter per Verteilerkabel anschliessen.
2. Sollte man Verteilerkabel nehmen, wo nur 1 Anschluss mit nem Tachosignal ausgestattet ist. Dann klappts auch mit dem auslesen und steuern. Habe immer gute Erfahrung mit Phobya gemacht, sowohl DC und PWM und nie Probleme.


----------

